# Dear Black People



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

Please listen to this, it would be the sweetest thing you heard all day as it is to me.








http://www.wimp.com/blackpeople/


----------



## SidewalkStalker (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

ehh ... yea ...


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

is it just me or is that not funny at all


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

na, thats funny


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

dayyyymn... that was


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

jiggy said:


> is it just me or is that not funny at all


it's just you

that was great


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

i thought it was pretty dumb...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

pretty dumb! ...very offensive also.


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

ban.


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

Lol don't ban me or anything!







I just thought it was so funny because I laughed nonstop when the black man's voice which sounded so polite as well when he said ,"Dear Danny..." and shocked me with what he said then all of a sudden.









Sorry, I didn't mean anything.


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

There is no reason to bring up the word ban, I'm still laughin about the lawn mower.


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

I thought it was funny...some of you guys need a break from the lounge or something.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

some of my best friends are african american but that was still funny as sh*t. they'd like it to.








wes


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

I don't know why I keep seeing it simply being played on a music award or something and see people's expression.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

lmao f*ck yo dads lawn mower we dont even got that sh*t no more HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

I think it was pretty funny. The lawnmower thing at the end was great.

I can see why people feel its offensive, but it shouldnt be. If everyone stopped being so ofeended by every racial joke and just laughed, everyone would spend less time being offended at eachother and more time laughing together at eachother, knowing its a joke and to not take everyhting so seriously.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

PIRANHA KING said:


> some of my best friends are african american but that was still funny as sh*t. they'd like it to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SOme og my friends are black, and well, one of of em was over, we were drinking qand bbqing it up, he thought it was funny,
I could care less what eh thought thogh, I thought it was funnd...but im also drinking


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

I agree.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Not my kind of humor (I like it when people get scared







) but I think that these kind of jokes shouldn't be taken so seriously. Therefor I totally agree with the post that ESPMike made in this topic


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

I don't think it is a question of is it funny...it is more a question of is it offensive? I bet you will find any in every race that would laugh at it. But why?

All it does is play on stereotypes that are flat out rude.

Just my opinoin...

I cannot believe I am going to say this...I agree with Fido.


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

LOL racist but funny


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

dont see why people would be offended by that, if so,they have prob stolen a lawnmower at some point.

all my black friends laugh at stuff like this...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

espnmike-bulls-eye

imo,its not really racist...its a intend as a joke..not to be offensive..

if this was a dave chapelle skit would you laugh?

bet all of you would be throwing up a lmao..greatest skit ever stuff..

theres a differance between racial bashing and a joke..this is clearly a joke..


----------



## SeeingRedAgain (Sep 14, 2005)

Wasn't hilarious, slightly funny though, a grin came across my face when the black dude started saying he was gonna kick his ass.

For anyone who called for a ban, stop being such a p*ssy and quit f*cking crying. Nothing was racist about it. Nothing.

Another thing, I've had a lawn mower stolen and it makes it this much funnier. Don't know who stole it, could have been some white dude for all I know, but it adds to the humor for me because I have a sense of humor.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

who cares. the world is sometime TOOOOOOOOOOO pollitically correct that there is no fun anymore. besides none of the people who were slaves are alive anymore.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

WE dont have your daddy lawnmower NO more ...hahahhaa


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

I didn't listen yet, but I bet I'd say lighten up, people


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> who cares. the world is sometime TOOOOOOOOOOO pollitically correct that there is no fun anymore. besides none of the people who were slaves are alive anymore.


So let's forget it ever happened.


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

Racist????? YOU PEOPLE SMOKING f*cking CRACK????

It hits the american nail right on the f*cking head!!!!

SILENCE----


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

-d0rk- said:


> Racist????? YOU PEOPLE SMOKING f*cking CRACK????
> 
> It hits the american nail right on the f*cking head!!!!
> 
> SILENCE----


George Bush Doesn't Like Black People?

What?


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

Mettle said:


> Racist????? YOU PEOPLE SMOKING f*cking CRACK????
> 
> It hits the american nail right on the f*cking head!!!!
> 
> SILENCE----


George Bush Doesn't Like Black People?

What?
[/quote]

Seeing as how you're canadian, I wouldnt expect you to understand







You're excused.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

im sick of the bullshit in this country...both black and white people...every f*cking thing is always turned into some kind of bullshit racist sh*t. he called me black, so he's racist...he called me black, so imma kill him...sh*t is only racist when people make it racist. seriously, sometimes people piss me off with how far they take racial issues these days. the majority of rap is bought by white people, 70 percent or some sh*t. that's also who its marketed to...so now, when a black rapper drops the N bomb in his song, and a bunch of loser, burnout white kids start saying it, the black people have nobody to blame but themselves...im not racist, i have a bunch of african american friends. i joke around with them all the time on racial sh*t, but at the end of the day, if i'm too drunk to drive, they wont let me, and visa versa. the whole racial issue is f*cking skin deep, way too much played up on it.

that being said...that vid was kinda funny, not hilarious, but funny.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

thats funny

lets just leave it up to some people though to start bitching


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

-d0rk- said:


> Racist????? YOU PEOPLE SMOKING f*cking CRACK????
> 
> It hits the american nail right on the f*cking head!!!!
> 
> SILENCE----


George Bush Doesn't Like Black People?

What?
[/quote]

Seeing as how you're canadian, I wouldnt expect you to understand







You're excused.








[/quote]

So can I say because you're American your lack of intelligence is excused?









Sounds stupid, huh?


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

-d0rk- said:


> Racist????? YOU PEOPLE SMOKING f*cking CRACK????
> 
> It hits the american nail right on the f*cking head!!!!
> 
> SILENCE----


George Bush Doesn't Like Black People?

What?
[/quote]

Seeing as how you're canadian, I wouldnt expect you to understand







You're excused.








[/quote]
your also excused


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Finally, not having any speakers on my PC catches up and bites me in the ass.









Let's keep the


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

Mettle said:


> Racist????? YOU PEOPLE SMOKING f*cking CRACK????
> 
> It hits the american nail right on the f*cking head!!!!
> 
> SILENCE----


George Bush Doesn't Like Black People?

What?
[/quote]

Seeing as how you're canadian, I wouldnt expect you to understand







You're excused.








[/quote]

So can I say because you're American your lack of intelligence is excused?









Sounds stupid, huh?
[/quote]
Hey you f*cking canadian douchebag, all I said was being canadian, you wouldnt understand. Calm down. So you're saying americans are stupid huh? f*ck you!!! You f*cking cannuck bitch!!!


----------



## redbellyfan (Dec 3, 2003)

-d0rk- said:


> Racist????? YOU PEOPLE SMOKING f*cking CRACK????
> 
> It hits the american nail right on the f*cking head!!!!
> 
> SILENCE----


George Bush Doesn't Like Black People?

What?
[/quote]

Seeing as how you're canadian, I wouldnt expect you to understand







You're excused.








[/quote]

So can I say because you're American your lack of intelligence is excused?









Sounds stupid, huh?
[/quote]
Hey you f*cking canadian douchebag, all I said was being canadian, you wouldnt understand. Calm down. So you're saying americans are stupid huh? f*ck you!!! You f*cking cannuck bitch!!!
[/quote]

WOW

P.S. Great video and i bought that lawnmower!!!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

-d0rk- said:


> Racist????? YOU PEOPLE SMOKING f*cking CRACK????
> 
> It hits the american nail right on the f*cking head!!!!
> 
> SILENCE----


George Bush Doesn't Like Black People?

What?
[/quote]

Seeing as how you're canadian, I wouldnt expect you to understand







You're excused.








[/quote]

So can I say because you're American your lack of intelligence is excused?









Sounds stupid, huh?
[/quote]
Hey you f*cking canadian douchebag, all I said was being canadian, you wouldnt understand. Calm down. So you're saying americans are stupid huh? f*ck you!!! You f*cking cannuck bitch!!!
[/quote]

That aint how we roll in da PF posse....


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

Calm down guys







I didn't post this for you guys to argue. No one's stupid, actually it's just how you see it, but this was just meant to be funny. Take it easy please, thank you.


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> lmao f*ck yo dads lawn mower we dont even got that sh*t no more HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Yup that was the best part


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

It's nothing more than stereotypical humour.

It's only going to seem racist if you have a racist view or mind.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

-d0rk- said:


> Hey you f*cking canadian douchebag, all I said was being canadian, you wouldnt understand. Calm down. So you're saying americans are stupid huh? f*ck you!!! You f*cking cannuck bitch!!!


it's people like you that give american's a bad rep. i think you need to calm down and take a look at the forum rules.

p.s.

grow up.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

-d0rk- said:


> Racist????? YOU PEOPLE SMOKING f*cking CRACK????
> 
> It hits the american nail right on the f*cking head!!!!
> 
> SILENCE----


George Bush Doesn't Like Black People?

What?
[/quote]

Seeing as how you're canadian, I wouldnt expect you to understand







You're excused.








[/quote]

So can I say because you're American your lack of intelligence is excused?









Sounds stupid, huh?
[/quote]
Hey you f*cking canadian douchebag, all I said was being canadian, you wouldnt understand. Calm down. So you're saying americans are stupid huh? f*ck you!!! You f*cking cannuck bitch!!!
[/quote]
























First and only warning.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

temper temper.....


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

It was good.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Lol I thought it was pretty good


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

[/quote]
Hey you f*cking canadian douchebag, all I said was being canadian, you wouldnt understand. Calm down. So you're saying americans are stupid huh? f*ck you!!! You f*cking cannuck bitch!!!
[/quote]

dude ur a prejudist









and that video was funny.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

-d0rk- said:


> Racist????? YOU PEOPLE SMOKING f*cking CRACK????
> 
> It hits the american nail right on the f*cking head!!!!
> 
> SILENCE----


George Bush Doesn't Like Black People?

What?
[/quote]

Seeing as how you're canadian, I wouldnt expect you to understand







You're excused.








[/quote]

So can I say because you're American your lack of intelligence is excused?









Sounds stupid, huh?
[/quote]
Hey you f*cking canadian douchebag, all I said was being canadian, you wouldnt understand. Calm down. So you're saying americans are stupid huh? f*ck you!!! You f*cking cannuck bitch!!!
[/quote]

Obviously you missed the 'sounds stupid, huh' part and the sarcasm that implies towards the first statement.

I also like the part where you tell me to calm down and then call me a 'f*cking cannuck bitch'. It makes me feel warm and fuzzy inside.









Keep on truckin'.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I've got something for this thread..









View attachment 98579


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Azeral said:


> I've got something for this thread..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KIKI (Mar 20, 2003)

That was the funniest thing i seen all week


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

Hey you f*cking canadian douchebag, all I said was being canadian, you wouldnt understand. Calm down. So you're saying americans are stupid huh? f*ck you!!! You f*cking cannuck bitch!!!
[/quote]

dude ur a prejudist









and that video was funny.
[/quote]

And by the way its PREJUDICE.... u illiterate uneducatd douchebag.... good god. See what I mean, most members in here have the IQ of a f*cking grape. LMAOOOOO


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

dude what is wrong with you your such a "douchebag" you sound like some removed character form Napoleon Dynomite or somehting.

You say your not coming back yet yo come back and post.
Seems to me like another attention seeker has come aboard.
I dont know what you problem is but u have no respect. I feel srry for any women/hooker/man/anyone payed to have a relationship with you.

May i add your so immature "take those piranhas and shove it up your ass, blah blah blah goody two shoes" omfg shut the f*ck up

wow now i sound immature for even replying to you. You have been reported


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

dork, just to let you know before you are banned, you unintelligent dickwad, piranhas are not illegal everywhere...take your bullshit somewhere else, this thread is about a f*cking video, not how you feel about canadians ok?

as for p-fury being a pool of retards, i'll completely disagree with that assertion as well. p-fury is the most complete piranha keeping/information site i've ever browsed, and i think its way too intelligent of a place for you, you obviously can't take it. seen as you probably wont be coming back here for a while, i suggest you read a book or two, learn how to spell carnivorous


> carniverous


 and stop being a dickhead.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

-d0rk- said:


> First and only warning? LMFAOOOOOOO dude... xenon, go f*ck yourself mr goody two shoes, this is f*cking website where people talk about carniverous fish, ILLEGAL fish at that, and everthing else, and you get on me for going off on a piece of sh*t canadian? I tell you what xenon, u take ur pirahas and shove them up your f*cking ass, with all ur f*cking goody two shoes american morals and blah blah blah..... f*ck PIRANHA FURY!!!! Btw.... CANADA f*cking SUCKS!!!!!!


----------



## Blacklotus (Aug 19, 2005)

WOW , but what did you expect with a thread that singles out a particular race? Maybe the people who read this thread can learn someting about what not to do.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Blacklotus said:


> WOW , but what did you expect with a thread that singles out a particular race? Maybe the people who read this thread can learn someting about what not to do.


i think this thread should be locked.

Or cleaned to get back on topic.


----------



## Blacklotus (Aug 19, 2005)

Agreed


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2006)

Kneega pleeeze.

Its a joke...like said before, it was done with the intent to get a laugh.


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHAH this thread is fantastic... the last 10 posts made me laugh so hard i think 2 drops came out 
ahahahahaha


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Gut said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAH this thread is fantastic... the last 10 posts made me laugh so hard i think 2 drops came out
> ahahahahaha










you laughed so hard you sh*t yourself??


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

this is great! u guys crack me up... sometimes some ignorant bashing is all it takes to make me laugh!

lol


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAH this thread is fantastic... the last 10 posts made me laugh so hard i think 2 drops came out
> ahahahahaha










you laughed so hard you sh*t yourself??
[/quote]

It's not his fault, he's only young, not fully developed yet


----------

